# Congratulation USMCMP5811



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Congratulations buddy on the new baby...Im glad baby and mom are both healthy.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats Brother!!!

And I swear if this one looks like me too its strictly a coincidence!!! HONEST!!!


----------



## Eagle Keeper F-15A (May 8, 2005)

Brother,I dont know if its your 1st or 15th, but having your own kids is GREAT!!!
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah! Another little patriot! Congrats bro.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats brother.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Bro, keep up the good work.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

In this adminstration I am trying to be as PC as possible:










Congrats buddy!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations DD! Glad all went well.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats Ken and family


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats bro.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

WOHOO!!! Congratulations! Glad to hear that all is well!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

YA KENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats....


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on the new little one!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Hope Mommy,Daddy and Little USMCMP are all doing well.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats!!! Best wishes to your family Kenny


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

:rock: Congrats to the whole fan-damily!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

yay!!! congrats!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sweet! Congrats buddy! Best wishes to both you and the misses on the new boy!


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I love his little peach fuzz hair!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

He is gorgrous! Congratulations ken
Best wishes to you and your wife.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Nothing better than a brand new shiny baby.

My best.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CG dude.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations bro! Kate, that's not peach fuzz hair, that's a high and tight!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey I'm new here so this may not mean much, but congratulations brother!!

Personally I know that my whole world changed when I became a father, best thing that could have ever happened to me.


----------



## K917 (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats buddy!!! another marine is born


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats.

I am waiting for a third in January too.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, I want to do that to my older boy but Momma would kill me......she has threated me many times when I take him for a hair cut......
> 
> Congrats Bro, If this one is anything like his older brother, He'll be wearing 3T clothing by then. Let me know if you need anything for a boy at that time.


LOL, Yup This is my first boy. The other two a re girls.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Thank you all for the thoughts and well wishes..... All I can say is that this is one of the most humbling experiences I've been through...... and some one was listening at least... He's got his Momma's looks.


Remember DD, now is the time to tell mother that you did the hard part and it's time for her to take over...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, I want to do that to my older boy but Momma would kill me......she has threated me many times when I take him for a hair cut......


 WHIPPED!!!!!!


KozmoKramer said:


> Remember DD, now is the time to tell mother that you did the hard part and it's time for her to take over...


 With the above quote Koz I think we have our answer as to weather he will tell mumma that or not!!....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Remember DD, now is the time to tell mother that you did the hard part and it's time for her to take over...


You would be dead....


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the addition to the family, USMCMP!



USMCMP5811 said:


> HaHa, I want to do that to my older boy but Momma would kill me......she has threated me many times when I take him for a hair cut.....


:L:

I almost witnessed my father get murdered after he had me get one when I was little without telling my mother. From there on out, she took me for my haircuts. If my father had to take me, he would always joke about having me get the same haircut and then she would go off on a tirade loaded with death threats.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations...what a beautiful baby.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Outstanding! Congrats Bro!


----------

